# Field Spaniel



## Jimmyn (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct location for this.............we are looking for a Field Spaniel puppy. We have been on a breeders list for some months now and was promised a puppy from this litter, but unfortunately there is no longer one available. We have contacted as many breeders as we could find on the internet but with no luck. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders that have a litter or a planned litter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Will ask around for you, they're not a common breed, so it's worth waiting for the right litter to come up.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Just to clarify, you mean a field spaniel and not a working cocker here?

Try the Field spaniel society Field Spaniel Society (FSS)

or maybe the kennel club to see if any litters are available. As far as I'm aware they are still few on numbers and not too many litters registered per year if you really are talking about a field spaniel.

I know two people who have them but they did have quite a wait.


----------



## Jimmyn (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,

Yes I did mean Field Spaniel. We have tried the FSS and I am sure we tried the KC too. I know there are hardly any around........not sure why. 

If you hear of anyone I would really appreciate it if you could let me know.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Jimmyn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Sleeping Lion I really would appreciate it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Jimmyn said:


> Thanks Sleeping Lion I really would appreciate it


Can you email me your details and I'll pass them on to a breeder, it might help if you can tell me who else you've been registered with as well, and hopefully we can get the ball rolling to find you a litter. Also any info on why you want this particular breed and what sort of circumstances you can offer as a home, so I can pass it all on.

Email address is [email protected] - as much info as you can pass on will help find a good breeder for you asap.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

SpringerPete may be the man to help you out here. He works his Springer - pm him I am sure he won't mind.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Weirdly we were talking about them today while training.

They have more energy levels than a springer........yikes


----------

